# DCC Sound Decoder - Opinion



## Gdelmoro (Jan 25, 2017)

I need to convert my DC Fleet (about 20 HO diesel & steam) to DCC with sound.
Which sound decoders have the most realistic quality sound?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't have all of them. So kinda hard to say from a personal view.
When I bought some sound decoders I went to youtube and found
some videos with decoders I thought I wanted. It helped some. For
steam I like EU Loksound and diesel I like tsunami (sound traxx). I 
have a bunch of engines that need converted also. Most guys will like 
whatever they have. That's how that works. A good speaker and install
makes a big difference. You will want to get an enclosure for the speaker.
Some come with one.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Like Mopac says it's a matter of individual preference, so look on YouTube and listen to all the options. You can listen to the various sound files on the Soundtraxx site. Most these days are pretty good. It might suit you to buy a 'kit' which TCS offer. I can tell you the 'sugar cube' speakers that come from mobiles and tablets are excellent even outperforming bigger speakers. If you like to tinker with the settings and features I agree that Soundtraxx are best with a huge array of options. ESU provide the best control. Don't be tempted by the MRC offerings.

First do a stall test if any of your locos are older types, there's plenty of sites that tell you how to do it. You'll need a basic multimeter.

Good luck.


----------



## Gdelmoro (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for that information.
Many videos I see are replacing Atlas light boards with snap in decoders. Other then taking each loco apart I don't think mine have any board. Purchased 2002 - 2007


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm happy with my Digitrax sound decoder that can be loaded via the PR3. Their speaker is a throwaway. I used an iPhone speaker and the difference was night and day!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree if you have a light board, get rid of it. As you are seeing, the speaker makes
the difference. I think most of the sound decoders are fine. Get good speakers.
Just like on a stereo system, the speakers make the difference.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have older Sountraxx, QSI, LokSound, and Paragon 2 decoders. I have gotten a bit sour on the old (2007) Soundtraxx Tsunami as they became the go-to for so many of us and now they all sound the same. I have no experience with the Tsunami 2.

For me, they all sound very good. Often the two distinguishing features are the choices of sound files we decide to us, or that are made available by the seller/programmer, and the installation. Not all speakers are alike, not all enclosures for the speakers have the same shape or resonance. Also, several of the decoders have digital equalizers where you can shape the sound a bit. I like the air pump sounds on both the Paragon 2 and the QSI Revolution and Titan series. Their motion controls are also very good, and this feature should not be forgotten in one's haste to get good sound. A jerky locomotive spoils the realism.

I hear good things from the LokSound Select and the TCS Wow decoders. Both of those offer fine motor control, probably the best in the industry. LokSounds seem often to be good right from first power-up, but the Wow decoders have a tuning feature if I recall.

Apart from the sounds that had gotten old on me with the Tsunami, the motor control was very complicated and involved for the user. It required setting several CV's and playing with settings. I only ever bothered to do that for a BLI DC 4-8-4 because it was jerky at low speeds. I have to say that, once I was finished, that engine was as smooth as a baby's butt. So, if you are prepared to go through it all, you can get an older Tsunami to work very well at low speeds. Not sure how the newer version does things.

Last comment: do NOT judge how any one decoder will work across engines and across installers, and the choices they make, by what you see on youtube. There are too many variables. About the best you can do, and should do, is to research the sound files you need for your locomotive, listen to the audio files on the manufacturer's website to make sure you have something you'll be happy with, and then either find a reputable installer or do a really good and thorough job of it yourself. Even then, you'll only get really close.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't know if your locos have a board but if they do it's a simple matter of replacing it with snap in board like this. Other than that it might be a case of hard wiring.


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Like Mopac says it's a matter of individual preference, so look on YouTube and listen to all the options. You can listen to the various sound files on the Soundtraxx site. Most these days are pretty good. It might suit you to buy a 'kit' which TCS offer. I can tell you the 'sugar cube' speakers that come from mobiles and tablets are excellent even outperforming bigger speakers. If you like to tinker with the settings and features I agree that Soundtraxx are best with a huge array of options. ESU provide the best control. Don't be tempted by the MRC offerings.
> 
> First do a stall test if any of your locos are older types, there's plenty of sites that tell you how to do it. You'll need a basic multimeter.
> 
> Good luck.


Not to hi jack the thread however I'm curious if you have had any experience with the latest MRC decoders? There is so much bad press on them I have a hard time seeing them still in the decoder business. And yet they are, please clarify your thoughts.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Maybe the latest MRC offerings are better but historically they have been a bit of a disaster. I guess when there are problems with a product it takes a long time to shake off that reputation.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Budget being tight,MRC will need a few years of highly favourable comments before I even imagine using their junk.Had three,all three failed,one damaging my Big Boy's tender (heat).


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I like the QSI that BLI uses, and I like the Soundtraxx stuff.

I would love more info on the iPhone speaker usage, like which one and how to connect it.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Mobile phone and tablet speakers are usually marketed under the name 'sugar cube,' speakers. Which one you use is going to be governed by what space you have available as that's the usual raison d'être for using them. 
They outperform much larger speakers I have.
Don't forget that if you can attatch them to the loco's shell that will improve the performance as it acts as a sound box.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have an iPhone4 speaker enclosure. Trying to figure out where the leads are so I can connect them. Going into my Rivarossi Berk tender, in place of the Soundtraxx speaker.

Thanks!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The contacts are hidden down the sides, pull them up with a knife blade and twist the wires on. You can get away without soldering.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Cool! Thanks! I will disassemble one tomorrow and figure it out.


----------



## jmsarticulate (Feb 19, 2017)

If u look @ my bio, I have been in model railroading since I was (6). So on & off for about 49 years. Still love it. Anyway bought an MRC command 2000 when they first came out. Worked great for a beginner. Installed a few decoders before sound became popular. Was a great learning experience. Left model railroading for a few years to restore some cars. Returned about (6) years ago. Had numerous Rivarossi Steamers 🚂(DC). Some Diesels Kato Bachman Etc. Found out It was Cheaper & a lot less hassle to sell all on EBay and Purchase with Sound & Smoke. Love Smoke! Of course not all Diesels have Smoke. 
Of course not telling you to go out and do this, but it was a lot more enjoyable for me. 
I also purchased a Digitrax system about 3 years ago. What system to choose I will not say. I can tell you I do not like programs that are not user friendly. I hate to say it Digitrax is not user friendly. It took me about a month and a half to get the hang of it. No problem now. If you do not have a system yet, you may want to explore some Hobby shops and see what systems they have and do your reasearch. Internet, YouTube. If only that was available when I was (6). 😝🚂🚂🚂🚂


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Well guys i decided to order one of the M R C drop in decoders for my RSD5. I feel the only way to possibly change their reputation is try it. My experience with reputations is the parroting of them and not necessarily based on actual experiences. We shall see.

Sent from my VK410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

We're all keeping our fingers and legs crossed for you.

Might be an idea to keep one of those aerosol fire extinguishers handy.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jmsarticulate said:


> If u look @ my bio, I have been in model railroading since I was (6). So on & off for about 49 years. Still love it. Anyway bought an MRC command 2000 when they first came out. Worked great for a beginner. Installed a few decoders before sound became popular. Was a great learning experience. Left model railroading for a few years to restore some cars. Returned about (6) years ago. Had numerous Rivarossi Steamers &#55357;&#56962;(DC). Some Diesels Kato Bachman Etc. Found out It was Cheaper & a lot less hassle to sell all on EBay and Purchase with Sound & Smoke. Love Smoke! Of course not all Diesels have Smoke.
> Of course not telling you to go out and do this, but it was a lot more enjoyable for me.
> I also purchased a Digitrax system about 3 years ago. What system to choose I will not say. I can tell you I do not like programs that are not user friendly. I hate to say it Digitrax is not user friendly. It took me about a month and a half to get the hang of it. No problem now. If you do not have a system yet, you may want to explore some Hobby shops and see what systems they have and do your reasearch. Internet, YouTube. If only that was available when I was (6). &#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56962;&#55357;&#56962;&#55357;&#56962;&#55357;&#56962;


We're discussing decoders, not systems.

My own personal experience would lead me to recommend MRC systems and Digitrax decoders, but never the reverse.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have used MRC sound decoders of the current generation and found the following. 

The Bad:
- The speakers they come with are not the best. 
- Their motor control is less than that of the NCE non-sound decoders that I generally use. 
- The lighting options are fewer than the NCE non-sound decoders I currently favor. 
- Sound is not as good as the higher dollar sound decoders.

The Good:
- I never pay more than $40 for one on EBay, yes I have to wait but they do show up.
- They have proven reliable.
- They are great for converting that old Athearn BB / etc. engines worth $30. They run better with DCC and there is plenty of room in the shell of an F unit
- Not used in my primary locomotives, in several of the secondary ones.
- You only set one type of light and leave it, if it has the option you want does it matter how many you have.

I recommend these if you understand their limitations.


----------



## jmsarticulate (Feb 19, 2017)

To CTValleyRR
Sorry did not mean to get off track! I do that sometimes. That is why I lay ready-2-run. LOL. Original post says he wanted to convert his fleet from DC 2 DCC. So I assumed he did not have a system yet. Which came first the chicken or the egg? Should he start installing decoders without a system? Or a should he choose a system first?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I found it best to look for a good DCC system first. My reason is this: 

I ended up buying a $50 box at a train show. Has two DCC locomotives in it, and the decoders were set to un DCC only by the prior owner. I was not told that, and thought I had dead locos. Popping off the shell showed DCC decoders installed. Bought a Digitrax super Chief for $100, and the rest is history, including reprogramming of the two two locomotives. One was a Stewart FP7 painted in Amtrak Phase 1 and the other a BNSF SD-60.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow. A super chief for a hundred is a great price. rrgrassi, I agree on a good DCC
system.

They all sound good if you install a good speaker. I am going to replace some of mine.
Speaker makes a big difference.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, the guy was changing scale, and put it on as a "Buy it Now". No one jumped on it. When I found it, it had 1 hr before expiring. It was all complete, and had the DT400 paddle. Now it has the DT402.


----------

